# For anyone interested: Java



## sossego (Mar 1, 2012)

https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/...4a4f27eba32/entry/do_you_use_java_741?lang=en

Okay.
1. I am a low level user and not a programmer nor developer. I'm working on a personal project with this. 
2. My objective is to make the environment user/programmer/tester friendly. Beyond that, I have limited knowledge.
3. Porting software is something that I do not know how to do. I am just letting this be known to the general community. 

Please remember that I am an everyday nobody.


----------



## sossego (Mar 6, 2012)

Notes: The jre-installer would not extract on Debian; however, the following results are good for FreeBSD.

The installer will hang with a problem extracting the tar.vm.Z file.
Temporary fix: [cmd=]cd /tmp/$TEMP_JVA_DIR/Linux/resource && tar xvf vm.tar.Z[/cmd]
The next break is at $PATH/resource/jre/lib/ddr/j9ddr.jar.

The sdk-installer does not extract properly.
It is suggested by the installer to do a download in binary mode.


----------



## da1 (Mar 7, 2012)

So basically your trying to port Java 7?


----------



## sossego (Mar 8, 2012)

That's probably what will end up happening.


----------



## da1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Best of luck then.

As a side note, the porter's handbook contains some nice info and you can also use the mailing list for advice.


----------



## sossego (Mar 13, 2012)

Build progress is documented on the IBM developerworks forums.
Be aware of the following items:
1. My posts are chaotic in reference to posted errors and build environments.
2. Please note all corrections stated in each post.

Why did I join the Developerworks community and why the current project?

BSD performance on POWER machines- 32 or 64 bit- is better than a similar system with Linux installed. FreeBSD is the only BSD with separate kernels for powerpc and powerpc64.  For the second part: I want to use java on powerpc. It isn't available. I need to build my own.
It's a project to help me with school.


----------



## sossego (Apr 3, 2012)

Progress update:

I am still working on this.

OpenJDK building is taking some time.

The JamVM will run 
	
	



```
./configure && make
```
 but it will stop at 
	
	



```
make install
```
 with a recursive type error i.e. symbolic links.

VMKit porting is taking a little while due to my inexperience with cmake.

Reverse engineering- properly disassembling- the powerpc-ibm binaries is at a stand still because of my limited experience with objdump and how to use it.


This project is still being worked on.


----------

